# Logan Paul vs KSI boxing match



## Lipitor (Aug 22, 2018)

So this is happening...






It's all happening this Saturday, Aug 25th! Who wants to watch?


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Aug 22, 2018)

This was still going on? I thought this shit died like a month or so ago.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm on team KSI. The Paul brothers are bitches.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 22, 2018)

I would say we should stream it in lolcow TV, but its' on in the morning for most Americans. So f that.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 22, 2018)

Whoever wins, we get to milk it for all of its worth.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Aug 22, 2018)

Cr1tikal's video sums it up better than I ever could tbh


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 22, 2018)

I think PewDiePie should come in and start shooting up the arena


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 22, 2018)

The idea of the Paul brothers getting knocked out by highly-melanated individuals sounds moderately interesting, but not enough for me to watch the whole thing (much less pay for it). IDK, might watch a best of video later if the Pauls get bodied sufficiently hard.


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 22, 2018)

Logan Paul is gonna end up like Lowtax when he fought Uwe Boll


----------



## Dr. Kaufman (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm hoping for a double knockout. That way, the audience aren't the only people that lose.


----------



## QB 290 (Aug 22, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I think PewDiePie should come in and start shooting up the arena


Then Joji Jumps in the ring and starts humping the corpses whilst Idubbbz and maxmofoe catch squirrels and open pokemon cards in the commentators seats.


----------



## The Manglement (Aug 22, 2018)

I always hoped that some angry nigger would beat the shit out of Logan Paul, I just didn't expect them to advertise before hand.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 22, 2018)

whoever loses, *we win*


----------



## eldri (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 22, 2018)

autism match of the century.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 22, 2018)

Dude how :autism: are these people.. one of them even has a fully produced diss track video for this fight.






EDIT: look he answered


----------



## ThatDutchManace (Aug 22, 2018)

We can't stream it on lolcow TV, it's pay per view.






Fuck that shit.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 22, 2018)

talent99 said:


> We can't stream it on lolcow TV, it's pay per view.
> 
> View attachment 525368
> 
> Fuck that shit.


Maybe not the official stream...


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 22, 2018)

Paul's expectations:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reality:


----------



## millais (Aug 22, 2018)

Is this even going to be a real fight or is this one of those things where it's already been fixed who wins and who loses.


----------



## ThatDutchManace (Aug 22, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> Maybe not the official stream...


Sure, you _could_ pirate it and we know we will, but their fans don't, so this will be an enormous cash grab for the both of them. Plus all the sponsorship and other shit that will probably pad out the stream to be an hour or more... If I had to pay money to see monkeys fight, I'd rather go to the fucking zoo.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 22, 2018)

millais said:


> Is this even going to be a real fight or is this one of those things where it's already been fixed who wins and who loses.


Yeah it's apparently a real fight. Both of them have some athletic background in combat sports, and real MMA fighters say they're training correctly and taking this seriously. So on the surface it appears to be a real fight. However, all the dramatic tension between the two of them is probably conjured and the animosity they show towards each other is probably fabricated or at least embellished. They are both youtubers whose big draw is creating controversies for attention. In other words, professional lolcows.


----------



## Schmeckel (Aug 23, 2018)

While I would absolutely love to see either of the Paul morons get put to sleep, I would much rather see a different outcome.



Spoiler


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 23, 2018)

Accurate


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've been watching the undercards, and some are laughably bad. Some of these guys have only been training for two weeks. And Scarce got the shit beaten out of him. 

Edit: Jake Paul's stupid face bled a fuckton but Deji lost in round 5.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 25, 2018)

Salman Abedi targeted the wrong event at the Manchester Arena...


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 25, 2018)

The first round was p pathetic, but the second round seems to be picking up.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Aug 25, 2018)

...and KSI wins!

EDIT: nvm it's a draw lol


----------



## ThatDutchManace (Aug 25, 2018)

Draw lol, people paid money for this.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 25, 2018)

HAHAHAH RIGGED AF!!!!


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Aug 25, 2018)

Ohhhh shit, they're up for a rematch.

Logan: "I feel like I should've won, but that wasn't what happened."


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Aug 25, 2018)

I still find it funny that Jake decided to plug his merch at the end of his fight.

Also:
https://twitter.com/MoonMonkeyIsle/status/1033421456410124288/photo/1


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 25, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> HAHAHAH RIGGED AF!!!!



KSI was kicking his ass during rounds 3 - 6


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not paying 10 bucks for this shit.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 26, 2018)

next fight, i'll get the link... jesus christ they're fleecing people


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 26, 2018)

More fixed than Bob Barker's pets.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 29, 2018)

So the next fight is gonna be in america.. let's do a free watch party. As long as it isn't during some real shit.


----------

